

CMU team builds robotic snake - streblo
http://download.srv.cs.cmu.edu/~biorobotics/projects/modsnake/modsnake.html

======
ivankirigin
I've been tracking this project for a while. The most interesting part is that
much of the work is done by undergrads. That's really impressive considering
how hard robots are to make.

------
dskhatri
Very similar to USC's also really-amazing, appropriately named SuperBot:
<http://waziwazi.com/node/26>

------
TheTarquin
Nice! Those videos are awesome. CMU RI = made of win.

Another interesting project they've got going (which seems like it might be
related) is their work on modular robots using electromagnetics or static
charges. <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e44hA6IBtkA> (Link goes to a short
New Scientist clip regarding the project.)

------
albertcardona
Don't miss the salamander robot. Last Summer in Telluride's neuromorphic
engineering workshop the lead researcher gave us a very impressive
presentation on it. It's all about coupled oscillators: for each lateral side
of each spinal cord segment, and also some overriding ones for the limbs that
fire off at certain activity level of the spinal cord ones.

AJ Ijspeert, A Crespi, D Ryczko, JM Cabelguen. "From Swimming to Walking with
a Salamander Robot Driven by a Spinal Cord Model." Science 9 March 2007: Vol.
315. no. 5817, pp. 1416 - 1420

<http://www.sciencemag.org/cgi/content/abstract/315/5817/1416>

~~~
mleonhard
PDF: <http://birg2.epfl.ch/publications/fulltext/ijspeert07.pdf>

Videos and Photos: <http://birg.epfl.ch/page65446.html>

